# Angeln Island (Akureyri)



## angler239 (1. März 2010)

Fahre im Juli nach Akureyri mit Familie.Kennt jemand Bootsvermieter
oder hat jemand mal Versuche mit Spinnrute vom Ufer aus gestartet.Würde mich über jeden Erfahrungsbericht freuen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln Island (Akureyri)*

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht wo genau das ist wo du hin fährst aber als wir auf Island waren ging dort alles sehr gut.

Mit Meerforellenblinkern gingen uns vom Ufer aus Dorsche und Köhler an die Haken.

Beim Brandungsangeln, diverse Buttarten, Dorsche, Schellfische, sogar ein kleiner Heilbutt von knapp 3Kilo.

Fürs Brandungsangeln am besten ein paar kleine Köhler Blinkern und deren Filets auf den Haken.
Schmale Streifen für Butt und etwas größere Stücke für die anderen Fischarten. Vorfächer wie bei uns zum Brandungsangeln nur auf Perlen kann man auf Island getrost verzichten.

Falls Du noch Fragen hast schicke gerne eine PN.

Ansonsten viel Spaß

Gruß

David


----------



## angler239 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln Island (Akureyri)*

Vielen Dank.Akureyri ist im Norden die grösste Stadt.Wir haben uns ein FH gemietet.Meerforellenzeugs nehme ich mit und andere diverse Blinker.Möchte
ganz gerne meine Gufis auspropieren.Wär doch gelacht wenn die die Fische 
nicht mögen.Kannst du mir noch was zur Desinfektion der Angeln was berichten?Werden alle Angeln desinf.?Oder nur die Süsswasserangeln,wie
Spinn u. Flugruten.


----------



## snaps (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln Island (Akureyri)*

so viel ich weiss, muss nur das süsswasser-gerät desinfiziert werden. das ende vom akureyri-fjord ist sehr flach und anscheinend werden dort gut saibling und mefo gefangen. habe dort schon etliche fischer gesehen.plattfisch gibt es da mit sicherheit auch. einfach die tide beachten, das müsste klappen. am sonst steileren ufer fängt man mit sicherheit auch dorsch und schellfisch vom ufer aus. in akureyri selbst hat es einen angelladen und die tankstelle gleich vor der brücke zum fjord-ende hat auch einen fischershop. die können sicher auch weiterhelfen, was zur zeit läuft. eine supermöglichkeit ist sicher auch die veidikortid.is. die karte berechtigt zum fischen in über 30seen rings um island, der liösavatn wäre der nächste der dazugehört von akureyri. erhält man direkt an den n1 tankstellen, gelten für ein jahr, sind übertragbar und kosten 6000ikr. der liösvatn ist direkt an der ringstrasse richtung husavik/myvatn und trotzdem sehr fischreich.. würde ich gleich mit einem abstecher zum myvatn bath kombinieren, am godafoss fährt man dann auch vorbei. hammer!  ein wunderschönes fleckchen habt ihr ausgesucht


----------



## angler239 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln Island (Akureyri)*

Hi Snaps,vielen Dank für deine Info.Wann warst du das letzte Mal in Akureyri?
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Infos über Bootsvermieter o.andere Möglich-
keiten auf's Meer raus zukommen?


----------

